# The LUKS device...

## JohannesJoop

Hallo, 

Nach der Installation mit Gentoo und verschlüsselung mit Cryptsetup (LUKS)

wollte ich nun mit Grub booten und bekam diese bisher nicht gelöste bzw. 

das bisher nicht gelöste Problem:

"!! The LUKS device /dev/sda3 does not contain a LUKS header"

"!! Could not find the root in /dev/sda3"

Wenn ich nun /dev/sda3 zu /dev/hda3 ändere kommt die Passwort

abfrage von LUKS, aber auch gleich diese Meldung:

"Enter LUKS passphrase:"

"Failed to setup dm-crypt key mapping."

"Check kernel for support for the aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 cipher spec and verify that

/dev/hda3 contains at least 133 sectors. "

"Failed to read from key storage"

"Command failed: No key available with this passphrase."

"!! Failed to open LUKS device /dev/hda3"

"!! ould not find the root in /dev/hda3."

Ich weiß echt nicht was ich noch machen kann  :Sad: .

Bitte helft mir..

MfG.

----------

## JohannesJoop

Keine Ideen, Tipps, Einfälle, Lösungen oder antworten? :'(

----------

## bell

 *Quote:*   

> "Check kernel for support for the aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 cipher spec and verify that
> 
> /dev/hda3 contains at least 133 sectors. " 

 

Ist im Kernel alles Ok?

Was sagt 

```
cryptsetup luksDump /dev/hda3
```

----------

## JohannesJoop

Hallo!

```
LUKS header information for /dev/sda3

Version:          1

Cipher name:      aes

Cipher mode:      cbc-essiv:sha256

Hash spec:        sha1

Payload offset:   1032

MK bits:          128

MK digest:        13 be 63 56 e7 00 58 ed 82 08 24 01 3c 93 a4 6b f4 99 b7 77 

MK salt:          51 2f b6 00 69 18 9d 46 f8 3c b5 78 fb b3 bc 81 

                  6f 5f 20 51 77 9f 02 1e 8f 01 dc 59 ac c7 e4 15 

MK iterations:    10

UUID:             e56fe745-fed1-4318-8cbf-20e8eb3f5b60

Key Slot 0: ENABLED

   Iterations:            122509

   Salt:                  37 e9 3d 69 50 64 cc f7 51 0b 72 8a 5e d6 b4 3c 

                            3f 52 e1 a5 9a 15 99 f9 50 94 80 2a 3e 15 a6 f4 

   Key material offset:   8

   AF stripes:               4000

Key Slot 1: DISABLED

Key Slot 2: DISABLED

Key Slot 3: DISABLED

Key Slot 4: DISABLED

Key Slot 5: DISABLED

Key Slot 6: DISABLED

Key Slot 7: DISABLED
```

----------

## bell

Sind im Kernel CBC, AES und SHA drin? (im menuconfig "Cryptographic API")

btw. hast Du evtl.  DM_CRYPT nicht im Kernel?

----------

## JohannesJoop

Ja die sind alle im Kernel enthalten  :Sad: .

----------

## JohannesJoop

Genau nach dieser Anleitung habe ich alles installiert:

http://zoonek.free.fr/blosxom/Linux/2007-06-03_Gentoo_2007_0.html

----------

## bell

Funktioniert Luks grundsätzlich nicht, oder nur bei dieser Partition?

Kannst ja mal testen:

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=testimage bs=1024 count=1024

losetup /dev/loop testimage

cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/loop0

cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/loop0 test

```

Wenn das funktioniert, stimmt irgendwas mit der Partition nicht.

----------

## JohannesJoop

 *Quote:*   

> livecd root # cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/loop0 > foo
> 
> WARNING!
> 
> ========
> ...

 

:O

Sieht aus als muss ich zwecks keiner Problemlösung, Gentoo neu installieren. 

Gibt es Tipps wie ich am besten das System verschlüsseln kann..? (also Idiotensicher)

----------

## Finswimmer

http://gentoo-wiki.com/SECURITY_System_Encryption_DM-Crypt_with_LUKS

Damit habe ich es gemacht und bin sehr glücklich. Natürlich die Variante mit USB-Stick  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## nbs

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> http://gentoo-wiki.com/SECURITY_System_Encryption_DM-Crypt_with_LUKS
> 
> Damit habe ich es gemacht und bin sehr glücklich. Natürlich die Variante mit USB-Stick 
> 
> Tobi

 

Damit habe ich es auch gemacht. Funktioniert super - habe zumindest seit der letzten Hausdurchsuchung noch keine Nachricht bekommen  :Laughing: 

----------

## JohannesJoop

Danke Leute!

Mein System muss komplett sicher sein, gerade bei diesen Überwachungswahn   :Rolling Eyes: 

Meint ihr die Variante mit den USB Stick wäre am sichersten? Ich meine wenn jemand 

den Stick klaut kann er ja leichter rein.. als wenn man das PW im Kopf speichert   :Laughing: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *JohannesJoop wrote:*   

> Danke Leute!
> 
> Mein System muss komplett sicher sein, gerade bei diesen Überwachungswahn  
> 
> Meint ihr die Variante mit den USB Stick wäre am sichersten? Ich meine wenn jemand 
> ...

 

Deswegen hast du auch beides:

Auf dem Stick ist der 40stellige Code gespeichert mit dem deine Root-Partition gesichert ist.

Dieser 40stellige Code ist aber durch ein (beliebig langes) Kennwort mit GPG gesichert. Das Kennwort merkst du dir.

Das heißt, man benötigt beides: USB Stick und Passwort.

Tobi

----------

## JohannesJoop

Klingt sicher! (aufjedenfall)

Ich stelle mir gerade vor wie ich den USB Stick verliere  :Smile: , ich werde

die normale Variante nutzen, danke für die Info.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *JohannesJoop wrote:*   

> Ich stelle mir gerade vor wie ich den USB Stick verliere 

 

Mach es so wie ich:

Leg eine Kopie des 40-stelligen Schlüssels (wie ist egal) in einen Safe deiner Wahl.

Damit kannst du immer noch die Partition entschlüsseln. Wenn du das kannst, kannst du dir auch immer einen neuen Schlüssel zulegen.

Tobi

----------

